# Stihl BG75 blower carb primer problem



## Backtroller (Oct 24, 2015)

I bought the blower at a rummage sale for $15. Dumped out the old gas and even with a cracked primer bulb it started and ran for a good 20 minutes before I shut it down. I couldn't get it started without pulling it an excessive amount so I bought a Zama rebuild kit and a new bulb. Now I can't get it to prime. It will not suck gas into the carb through the bulb. I checked the ipl and the gaskets and lines are installed correctly. It just makes bubbles in the tank through the primer hose. I placed my fingers under the primer assembly, blocking off the two holes on the bottom of the assembly and gas was sucked into the carb, but again it must have entered through the main fuel line since it did not enter the bulb. 

I am wondering if a new primer assembly would help? 

I would not mine buying a new carb but I can't find a new or aftermarket Zama c1q-s30c, Zama c1q-s47 or a WT-413 complete carb. The newer blowers have totally different carbs

I'm ready to throw this entire thing out. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Backtroller (Oct 24, 2015)

Just noticed that the main fuel line is cracked when I wAs taking photos to post. I'll buy some lines and report back. Hope that is it


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 24, 2015)

Don't run without a primer bulb again! You risk seizing the engine. Hopefully, a new fuel line will fix it.


----------



## Backtroller (Oct 24, 2015)

It wasn't "cracked through" if that makes sense. It still held gas and didn't leak but you could see cracks. I did install both lines and a new filter this afternoon. When I tried to start it I think I might have been overzealous in priming because I flooded it. Tomorrow I will try again. I want to get it running good and starting easy for my dad to use at his place.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 25, 2015)

Ah, for some reason, I thought you meant that the bulb had cracked through or fallen off. Sorry! Good to hear that it is running! Well, sort of.


----------

